
Kids can't use computers (2013) - d2p
http://coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers/
======
nanis
My ZX Spectrum 48K came with a great presentation on casette tape (which ran
on the computer) that explained CPU, ROM, RAM, ALU, Basic etc. I see nothing
similar to that today.

On the other side was a bunch of sample basic programs you could study and
learn from.

Today, a lot of people who pass themselves as programmers are only capable of
pushing pretty buttons ready-made for them but not much more.

[http://www.worldofspectrum.org/infoseekid.cgi?id=0009230](http://www.worldofspectrum.org/infoseekid.cgi?id=0009230)

------
okket
Previous (~3 years ago, 424 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730)

~~~
micah94
Clearly the person who posted this a second time didn't get past the TL;DR.

~~~
d2p
Actually; I was under the impression HN told me if I was posting a dupe. I
never figured that searching before posting was a requirement. Maybe it should
be written on the submission page for the benefit of other idiots like me?

~~~
informatimago
Clearly, you can't use a computer.

~~~
d2p
Clearly.

